# divide and conquer - Grundsatzfrage



## Gast2 (4. Mai 2009)

Moin,

da mit Windows zu kompliziert ist kommt Linux als BS auf dem Rechner zum Einsatz

ich habe einen Benutzer-Server (also der Server steht beim Kunden) ... als Oberfläche soll eine Weboberfläche verwendet werden ... spart Entwicklungszeit bei den einzelnen Betriebsystemen ... somit besteht die Benutzeroberfläche aus PHP mit Apache & Co.

da ich aber auch an den System-Dateien Änderungen vornehmen muss, müsste ich den Indianer als _root_ laufen lassen - :bloed: das geht ja mal gar nicht ... also habe ich mich für Java als Vermittler zwischen System und Benutzeroberfläche entschieden ... Java würde dann als _root_ laufen und entsprechend über Benutzerrechte die Weboberfläche vom System trennen

Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich zur Kommunikation zwischen Java und Weboberfläche?

hand, mogel


----------



## Noctarius (4. Mai 2009)

Warum baust du die Oberfläche nicht gleich auch Java? In Form von GWT / GXT oder Servlet / JSPs?


----------



## Gast2 (5. Mai 2009)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Warum baust du die Oberfläche nicht gleich auch Java? In Form von GWT / GXT oder Servlet / JSPs?



dann müsste den Tomcat wieder als _root_ laufen lassen ... mir wäre aus Sicherheitstechnischen Gründen da eine Trennung lieber


----------

